# Dollar Store



## O'BANNON

I'm taking a trip to the dollar store this evening and I was wondering if you guys have seen any cheap stuff there that would be good for survival kits? I like to pick up little things for my kit when I'm out and about.


----------



## Smithy

Cheap cordage is always a plus, as are a handful of knives, can openers, and soaps (cheap and unscented). Smaller bottles too, if you're dividing supplies down into 72-hour kits.


----------



## Big B

O ban
I would rather spend my hard earned money on some quality gear, it will last longer.


Big B


----------



## TechAdmin

I agree. In an emergency the last thing you need to have happen is your tools/gear break on you. From my limited experience with the Dollar Store, their quality is garbage.


----------



## fritz_monroe

For the most part, dollar store stuff is junk. But you can find some good stuff there. As has already been mentioned, cheap cord and soap. I've also found lots of small candles. Take a look around and see what they have.

I've also found those cheap ponchos. Not great rain gear, but if you are putting together small kits for the whole family, can afford them now. Then at a later time, replace them with something more durable.


----------



## Goldenhawke

Their stuff is junk, no doubt about it. However, I've found a plethora of medical supplies at the 99 Cents Only store and built a pretty decent first aid kit. I had to supplement it with items from other stores, but it's a good backbone of gauze, sports tape, cold compresses, cotton balls, etc. Quality notwithstanding, I think it'll stop bleeding. =)


----------



## unklfstr

I went to one in Houston and they had knives for a dollar each, also they had fingerless leather gloves that have saved the skin on my hands when I fell going 20 MPH... for a dollar


----------



## Ebin

I agree with it being junk, but some stuff there is the same as anywhere else for a cheap price. It just takes time to look around and figure it out. I think can openers and such is a good thing to get from there. You have to watch out sometimes though, because sometimes with Dollar Stores you can find the same exact thing at Wal-Mart for a _cheaper_ price!


----------



## TechAdmin

I've noticed quite a few Dollar Stores going out of business lately in my area.


----------



## McGyver

How many different types of dollar stores are there? I know dollar general is a chain but I have seen other ones that sell stink bombs and cooler stuff


----------



## JeepHammer

Watch for things like Canned foods, potted meats, ect.
They are usually cheaper at the 'Dollar' stores than at the grocery stores.

Also, watch for 'Closeouts',
Butane lighters, scissors, pots & pans, stuff like that.
Most of it is junk, but every once in a while you will run into a close out of good stuff, like the 'EMT' scissors that will cut a penny in two for cheap. 
Really handy to have, and when they are 59¢ a pair or 99¢ a pair you can sprinkle your gear with a set in several places... And they are handy enough to have several!

I ran into a three piece serving set, large spoon, spatula, meat fork made of husky stainless steel (no plastic handle to melt off!) for about a buck a while back.
Good score for the camping gear!

No such thing as too many stick matches, especially if you find the 'Strike Anywhere' kind!
I either use small zip lock bags and separate them,
or I vacuum pack them into small 'Serving' sizes to keep them dry when I'm out and about!...


----------



## Backwoods

I wouldn't put my life on the line with any "Dollar Store" tools or some other stuff they have but other items like soap, simple first aid items etc........work just as good as anything else from more expensive stores.


----------



## GPER

I like the toffee covered sun flower seeds they have


----------



## solaceofwinter

yeah emergency stuff, bandages, antibiotics, liquid skin (or whatever they call it) all that stuff would be good. you could get a few simple things like flashlights and stuff too if you need them. 
I tell you what i have been buying. During halloween they sold those glow sticks for 99cents. ya know those things that you snap and the glow like 8 hours. Would come in handy in an emergency situation. you could even tie a string and whirl them if you had to alert someone of where you were or something too. (if they have the hook end)


----------



## NaeKid

The "Dollar and More" store nearby had a nice collection of Cast Iron cook-wear. I took the time to make sure that it was cleaned and seasoned properly prior to cooking with. It was fairly inexpensive, and, it gets daily usage. Other things that I buy at dollar stores would be packs of pencils, notebooks, wash-cloths / towels, cleaning supplies ... call it comfort survival gear.

In my wilderness first-aid training, we were taught how to use "dollar store" stuff to perform first-aid when required.

I will buy stuff from the dollar store with plans that the products will have a use today - not just stored "just-in-case". Being prepared means using the stuff - and - if it comes to a SHTF situation, then you know if the stuff will or will not work.

My bug-out gear changes from year to year - it gets used and replaced regularly.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

As said before if you are careful with what you buy from there the dollar store can be a good place to help fill your kit.

I don't buy tools there but there are many small items that can be used, from medical supplies to food, we have one here that is was added on to our hardware store, they have some pretty nice things in there. 

When I was going through the Outdoor training with my Webelo Cub Scout den I wanted to give the boys one of those combo whistle, match holder, signal mirror kits. Our local Gandar Mountain had them for $5.00 each. Our dollar store had a larger kit in a yellow bag, grabbed 8 of them for the kids and when I got home and opened it up each bag had the same $5.00 one Gandar Mountain was selling plus some other items for them to carry.


----------



## Ignatius

We have "Dollar Stores" where everything costs $1 and then we have a chain of discount stores called "Dollar General", both can be good places to shop for preps if you are careful. The regular Dollar Store sometimes has deals on canned foods and once in a while they have a serious specialon gallons of water at 2 for $1, they do have candles cheap but their tools and knives and such generally are to be avoided.

I went to Dollar General ( Its like Family Dollar) on Sat and dropped about $10 and got some good prep items. I always look for specials on large sized canned goods like Dinty Moore etc and they had some good sales going as well as close out dehydrated mashed potatos that were cheap. Dollar General is a GREAT place to buy stuff like medicine, first aid stuff and cleaning supplies as they sell name brand stuff like Advil and Mucinex at a way better cost then the grocery stores!

I try to spend about $20 weekly on preps and I make a game out of stretching that cash, both the dollar type stores have a place for smart shopping!


----------



## binky

What is with those dollar stores where there is a bunch of stuff that costs over a dollar?


----------



## McPrepared

I really hate how these stores claim to be "dollar" stores and most stuff is over a dollar. I find that kind of silly. They should just called the The Cheap Store.

In my area, they have Dollar Generals and Dollar Trees. There are a few 99 cent stores around as well, but they seem to be quite rare these days.


----------



## xj35s

I used to deliver to family dollar. They have in the back two dumpsters. One for cardboard one for trash. Store policy is anything damaged has to be coded then thrown out. Store employees can't take the stuff home and the drivers can't have, or buy cheap, the stuff. it all goes into the dumpster. Check often during the week and see when the trash gets picked up. The Warehouse just throws the stuff into the trailers. Then stuff falls all over while driving no matter how carefully.

Don't tell anyone but I "found" lot's of broken candles. Leaking detergent gets thrown out, Usually there are two jugs per box and most likely one isn't leaking.

I'm not cheap, I just like to rescue good stuff from the landfill. Makes good donations too.


----------



## crosscanadian

What is the reasoning behind why employees or trucks drivers can't bring home the damaged items? Do you happen to know?


----------



## xj35s

Just corporate B.S. It's a fireable offense. Likely loss prevention " OOPS!! , I guess I'll have to take that home."

For loss prevention they should take more care loading the trailers. I've seen several boxes of bleach stacked up on a box of mirrors. How do you think that turned out?


----------



## mrs_jones

*headed to the dollar store today*

There are some items there that are worth having. Mainly, the nonperishable foods section. Good for your food storage.

I have also found garden seed 10/$1 (they all came up fine) and some decent garden hand tools and starter pots, as well as socks, including boot socks (altho not wool). Superglue, duct tape, etc. as well.

My local dollar store has clothing. I have gotten several designer sweaters I can wear to work. Altered a couple to fit better.


----------



## Homestead Gal

I guess where we live there are a lot of bargain shoppers. We have Dollar General, Family Dollar, Dollar Tree, Only a Dollar, Big Lots and Ollie's Warehouse to choose from.

I agree, shopping at the "dollar" stores is pretty good for all the small perishable stuff. 

We have found some great bargains on tools, camping gear, tarps and other equipment at the Big Lots and Ollie's stores. The only problem is there is always a limited supply available. These stores purchase in lots, not by regular inventory. Kind of WYSIWYG shopping. Get it now, because it probably won't be there next week. 

We did discover that it is best to stick with name brands for big ticket items. Refurbished items are OK, provided they have a solid warranty included. I have a refurbished vac that has the same warranty as a brand new one. It looks and operates like new and saved me over a hundred bucks to boot! 

Saves money for other homestead goodies!


----------



## BlackPaladin

Refurbished things are great!

In some ways, they are actually better than new, because they have undergone more testing. Electronics that have seen bench time are better than something coming off the line and going into a box, untouched.

Possible cosmetic wear aside, go for it. The savings are substantial.


----------



## solaceofwinter

refurbished = good does not apply to cell phones. dont buy re-furbished ones. trust me. (i work for a major cell phone company)


----------



## BlackPaladin

solaceofwinter said:


> refurbished = good does not apply to cell phones. dont buy re-furbished ones. trust me. (i work for a major cell phone company)


Well, if you know they aren't putting them through a full bench "regimen," then that is fine.

They are just doing a Homer Simpson/Peter Griffin in that department, huh?


----------



## wipeout

The best thing I ever got at the dollar store was my leather fingerless gloves... I fell skating with them and my entire palm could have been scraped off but instead a 4 inch chunk of leather 'dissapeared' into the concrete... bad wipeout...


----------



## Jason

We have Ollie's, Dollar General, Family dollar, and a bunch of 99cent stores around here (South of Pittsburgh). Just this weekend the wife bought orange safety vests at Ollie's to keep in the Liberty and the pickup. They were like $2.50 each. Maybe not a SHTF survival item, but it may well help you "survive" changing a tire along the road in the rain when some teeny bopper comes flying past yapping on a cell phone.


----------



## dukman

I have to admit... I HATE dollar stores. I will only go in maybe once a month, and only leave with some snack foods. I don't trust the off-brands of foods they tend to carry. Half of the time it seems the name brand foods they have are past their expiration dates. 

Sometimes it IS cheaper to go to Target or Wal-Mart for the canned foods. I have seen veggies for $1 at the dollar store, where it is $.79 at other places. 

I also don't like the smell of the Dollar Trees around here. I don't know what it is, but they STINK! Must be all the mold release agents from the plastic stuff.. The 99cent store, biglots!, and canned food place don't have that smell. 

I really don't like the hit-and-miss of BigLots!. I will see something that sounds interesting, buy one, find out I like it, and when I go back to get more they are all gone.

After the last tool I bought, I will never buy another one there again. I just needed a single hex wrench, and didn't want to pay the $8 for the set at Wal-Mart. The $1 set just stripped out and twisted.


----------



## xj35s

*Orange vests...*

Jason. :congrat:

I appreciate your willing to wear a vest. As a truck driver it is hard to see vehicles on the shoulder in rain/dark. Especialy in heavy traffic. Everyone should have one in their car.

:congrat:


----------



## Vertigo

crosscanadian said:


> What is the reasoning behind why employees or trucks drivers can't bring home the damaged items? Do you happen to know?


its actually to be expected that that is the policy for damaged items, no matter what they are or how minor the damage is.

Those companies are just afraid to be sued for negligence or lack of quality control. Imagine they would let people buy that stuff and something happens. Then those buyers would immediatly be screaming for compensation! Especially in the US I have heard, where people sue over anything.

My uncle works as a supervisor on a roll-on/roll-off site in a harbour, where he is in charge of overseeing the 'offloading' (hope thats a correct word) of thousands of cars each day. He tells some interesting stories: If a car comes in and there is so much as a scratch on the paint, the entire car gets crushed! Right now, because not enough cars are being sold and there are huge parking lots full of them waiting to be sold (overproduction) they will be crushed for almost any reason thinkable! And no-one is allowed to buy them or 'drive away' with them.

They are too scared that people who buy them, are not satisfied and will then sue.

What a world we live in...

V.


----------



## Vertigo

xj35s said:


> Jason. :congrat:
> 
> I appreciate your willing to wear a vest. As a truck driver it is hard to see vehicles on the shoulder in rain/dark. Especialy in heavy traffic. Everyone should have one in their car.
> 
> :congrat:


lol, actually here in Europe, those fluo vests have become obligatory for all vehicle drivers! You can get a fine for not having one in your car, when there is a police check up!

Actually, in all honesty, it is not such a bad thing overall, it makes people at least a bit safer.

V.


----------



## Jason

XJ- i was a volunteer firefighter for a couple years, and the company I work for is VERY safety oriented. Between the 2, I have become very safety conscious myself and I try to pass that on to others. Thanks for the kudos.


----------



## Preet

*Build your own kit*

I agree with Big B. Quality is important for obvious reasons. Also I have looked at the price comparison between building a kit and buying a pre-assembled kit and I have found that sometimes building your own kit isn't always the way to go.


----------



## The_Blob

Preet said:


> I agree with Big B. Quality is important for obvious reasons. Also I have looked at the price comparison between building a kit and buying a pre-assembled kit and I have found that sometimes building your own kit isn't always the way to go.


+1 for the comparison, Preet :congrat:


----------



## Rourke

Hello everyone -

The Dollar Store is a great place to get quite a bit of stuff - you just have to be selective & know what to look for.

See my blog post here.

There truly is a lot of junk there - *BUT*....there are some good deals as well.

One example is I recently bought some Sensitivity Toothpaste. I need it. A typical Crest or Colgate brand sensitivity-type toothpaste will run around $3.00 or more. So - I have stocked up and bought 6 tubes for $6.00. A big plus is.....it works!!

Another example is antibiotic ointment. At $1.00 a tube, that is a huge savings over the name brand stuff that will run up wards of $5.00 per tube.

Anyways - the Dollar Store is not a good place to buy your backpacks and combat boots - but there is a lot of stuff you can get for a very good value.

Take care all -

Rourke


----------



## james_black

solaceofwinter said:


> yeah emergency stuff, bandages, antibiotics, liquid skin (or whatever they call it) all that stuff would be good. you could get a few simple things like flashlights and stuff too if you need them.
> I tell you what i have been buying. During halloween they sold those glow sticks for 99cents. ya know those things that you snap and the glow like 8 hours. Would come in handy in an emergency situation. you could even tie a string and whirl them if you had to alert someone of where you were or something too. (if they have the hook end)


*+2* on most of this items. I will not buy a flashlight there. I rather spend a little more on that item. Make sure your flashlight is *LED*. It will last longer and you dont have to replace the bulb...ever. When I go to the store I mostly get bandages, wraps, band aids and tylenol packages. I also get the Glow Sticks. IF you are smart look for the 6" 2 pkg. 2 for $1, cant beat it. Stick with the Green ones. They produce more light than any other color.


----------



## Mcameron

whenever i go into the dollar stores i usually try to pick up a few cans of sterno and stash them away.....


----------



## gypsysue

Mcameron, which Dollar store has Sterno? That would be a good thing to find!


----------



## catsraven

Just got back from the Dollar store. Got 4 large cans of sweet potatoes for 25 cents each also some pepper corns same price and no they are not expired. We also get canned meats cheap.


----------



## Magus

Family dollar or dollar general?


----------



## JeepHammer

Cold Storage.
Root cellars will extend the life of canned food or stuff like 'MRE's for YEARS.
Military says if you keep MREs around 55 degrees, they will last for more than 25 years...
Don't think I want to try it, (Don't like MREs to start with! :-( )

My grandparents had canned food, both home canned and prepackaged, that was fine after 10 years.

I stock up when the sales run, or when the big box stores blow out things, just buy by the case and squirrel it away!


----------



## catsraven

Magus said:


> Family dollar or dollar general?


Dollar General


----------



## sailaway

Dollar stores do have good deals, peannuts, candles etc.


----------



## Diego2112

I've found for canned goods (so long as you dont mind off brands), Aldi Food Stores if you have 'em in your area. You can get GOOD food on the cheap, and usually my wife and I get out for WAY less than going to Walmart. 

Case in point: We were shopping at Wallyworld for our recent grocery excursion, and spent $70. We ended up with a week's worth of food...  Overpriced goods will break my bank soon, I'm afraid... ah well, ya live and ya learn, right?


----------



## Mcameron

gypsysue said:


> Mcameron, which Dollar store has Sterno? That would be a good thing to find!


well in my area Dollar Outlet has them....

....but if theres not one by you, try checking in the pots and pans or party sections of your local dollar store....


----------



## kbamvakais

I agree with everything said her there tools are crap but u can't bean the medic supplies for a buck and even less. I have a very comprehensive first aid kit its all in an old stanly tool box that's how much I have. All from the dollar tree and family dollar and iv had to tape in to it more than once and in very pleased with what I got from those places., I also buy dry food goods, lighters. Matches. Batteries. Cheap flash lights. Candles ect.... with how cheap most of it is ypu can't complain even for the tool so what if there screw drivers ace crap at a buck a piece you can get ten of them for the cost of a cheap good brand.


----------



## sea_going_dude

Right about low quality stuff lots of time but I did buy a knife, kitchen type 7 inch blade years ago at one of them and I will never give up that knife. Perfect feel, always sharp and cuts like a knife should.


----------



## kappydell

Dollar stores are becoming increasingly common and quality varies of course. My local 'Big Lots' (not quite a dollar store, but close) sells small 2 lb canned hams (in metal cans, not that wierd plastic tub) for $2.50 which is an excellent price. You have to buy one and try it, then go back if you like it. I found some 3 oz cans of mackerel in tomato sauce that is awsome right out of the can on crackers. I got some for my food storage, as well as the hams. Tool quality varies, but if you are looking for non-critical items (soap, paper, candles, etc) there are some good buys. Like anywhere, you gotta use your brain. Heck, a lot of Wally-world's stuff is cheapo-china stuff too...!


----------



## Claymore5150

2lb ham in a can for $2.50.....THAT IS a great price! We've paid close to $4 at the wallyworld for the 1lb'ers. 
I'll have to check that out today on my way home from work since we have a Big Lots near the hacienda.

Good looking out!


----------



## biffula

*Food from dollar stores*

Beware food from dollar stores. Check the labels. Much of it is from China. I've even noticed spices and others at Walmart from China. Don't eat food from China!!!!!


----------



## Claymore5150

Yeah, I will definitely check the label/can for manufacturing data when I go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Claymore5150

biffula said:


> Beware food from dollar stores. Check the labels. Much of it is from China. I've even noticed spices and others at Walmart from China. Don't eat food from China!!!!!


Well, I checked the canned hams at Big Lots, they are a product of Canada, 1lb, can very similar to DAK brand.....

and $2.50 per can, dates good for a couple of years.

I also noticed (and bought) canned crab meat, US stock, dated out for 3 years, $1.75 per can.

Nice!


----------



## Zanazaz

Claymore5150 said:


> Well, I checked the canned hams at Big Lots, they are a product of Canada, 1lb, can very similar to DAK brand.....
> 
> and $2.50 per can, dates good for a couple of years.
> 
> I also noticed (and bought) canned crab meat, US stock, dated out for 3 years, $1.75 per can.
> 
> Nice!


I love crab. Have you tried it from a can? I never have, and I wonder if it's any good? I probably wouldn't stock a lot of it ( unless it's very good ), but anything to increase variety is helpful. I get tired of eating the same thing over and over again. I can if I have to, but trying to mitigate that as much as possible. I'm not sure if I would eventually suffer from appetite fatigue, but variety ( in my opinion ) is a big morale boost.


----------



## ContinualHarvest

The dollar store is fine for putting together toiletries in a BOB. Some first aid supplies are fine from there too. They also sometimes have CLIF and Powerbars pretty cheap for some quick energy.

For items that are going to take a beating... do your homework and purchase quality items.


----------



## Jason

My most recent dollar store purchase is a great big Justin Bieber poster to hang in my (40 year old male) boss' cubicle when he isn't looking...now I just have to wait for my opportunity. *maniacal laugh*


----------



## PattiE23

I bet there are stuff for survival kits there. The dollar store notion has become a well-known one, driven by the slowly-recovering economy. These shops are increasing. Surprisingly, there are items there that you wouldn't thought of. If one store's new strategy for luring in consumers catches on, we may all soon be having our medications filled there, too. Source for this article: Dollar stores rising, may open pharmacies


----------



## LincTex

biffula said:


> Check the labels. Much of it is from China. Don't eat food from China!!!!!


"Chicken Of the Sea" - well known brand, right? 
I have noticed many of their canned fish products are labeled "Product of China"! 

I don't like lots of "laws and regulations"..... 
but I think food does need to at least be labeled where it is coming from.


----------



## readytogo

Zanazaz said:


> I love crab. Have you tried it from a can? I never have, and I wonder if it's any good? I probably wouldn't stock a lot of it ( unless it's very good ), but anything to increase variety is helpful. I get tired of eating the same thing over and over again. I can if I have to, but trying to mitigate that as much as possible. I'm not sure if I would eventually suffer from appetite fatigue, but variety ( in my opinion ) is a big morale boost.


canned crab meat,delicious,can be prepared in many ways,I used them in a pasta sauce with clams and salads.
http://www.phillipsfoods.com/retail-products/ProductsList.aspx?productClassificationId=1


----------



## weedygarden

I started at the beginning, reading posts and kept thinking, "Who are these people?" Then I looked at the dates. This is a really old thread. Someone else besides me is looking at these old threads. Too bad all of these people have disappeared, but the information lives on.

I rarely go to dollar stores, Big Lots or Wally World. Why? There aren't any close to me. I would look for tooth brushes, lighters, bandanas, wool socks, work gloves, spices, canned hams, powdered soup (Bear Creek), tarps, and general discounted goods.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

It is like buying a cheap compass that points South when it should point North. Even Walmart is a crap shoot for many items. Do your research on the internet to see what the best deals are. Drugs through stores like Dollar this or that is worse than a crap shoot. Many come from Pakistan or India and may or may not be what they claim to be.


----------



## SHTF_Sam

The only real dollar stores are the places that sell everything for 1 $ or cheaper places such as dollar general have more expensive but usually better quality merchandise


----------



## notyermomma

Likewise. I shop at dollar stores occasionally, but I often find I get my money's worth. If I need something where quality isn't an issue, it's my first stop. So it depends on what you're looking for. And whether you're in a pinch.


----------



## crabapple

GrinnanBarrett said:


> It is like buying a cheap compass that points South when it should point North. Even Walmart is a crap shoot for many items. Do your research on the internet to see what the best deals are. Drugs through stores like Dollar this or that is worse than a crap shoot. Many come from Pakistan or India and may or may not be what they claim to be.


I agree, I shop all these stores.
You have to watch for things like TP with large cores, so it looks like you are getting a full roll of TP, but you are not.

Cast iron ware, old tools, you can do better at thrift stores & yard sales, but for new stuff these store are best.


----------



## mariah2430

Dollar general in my area carries sone good flashlights good for small kits pretty cheap. Also check thw clearence iles for deals on soaps and such


----------



## Zanazaz

There are two school of thoughts on this...

1.* Buy once, cry once.* In other words, you get what you pay for. A cheap flashlight won't be as durable or reliable as a more expensive one. I believe you should buy the best you can afford. Now this doesn't apply to everything. Sure you can spend five dollars or more for a set of camping utensils ( spoon, fork, knife ), but you can get the same from a thrift store for less than a dollar and of course they will work just as well.

2.* One is none.* Two is good, and three or more is better. It's good to have spares, but you can't always afford the best for duplicates. So a cheaper flashlight is good for a backup, or everyday use.

Dollar store or discount store merchandise is okay, and if it's all you budget can afford then get it. However, you should work on your budget, because I wouldn't want to bet my life on inexpensive, cheaply made items.


----------



## Beaniemaster2

Dollar Tree is my favorite but Dollar General usually has an online coupon you can print to get $5 of $25 on Saturdays so I take advantage of that... Not a dollar store but Aldi's is also a good store as most people don't know that it is actually a German supermarket and their products are actually high quality products... You can find good stuff everywhere but I wouldn't buy cheap $1 electronics and I do check to see where the food was manufactured before buying it...


----------



## LincTex

Zanazaz said:


> A cheap flashlight won't be as durable or reliable as a more expensive one. I believe you should buy the best you can afford. .


I do not like dollar store crappy flashlights.

In my line of work, flashlights are something I might replace every two weeks, depending on conditions. I have tested them all. Some that cost $70+ are VERY nice but not worth the money when an aircraft tug drives over it. In those places I use $10 flashlights that use 18650 batteries, very nice but I don't cry when it falls 70 feet from the top of an airplane tail.

Now.....
There is ONE that I have found that I have MULTIPLES of because they are just SO DARN HANDY! And, the build quality is top notch, as good or better than Mag-Lite products.

MXDL AAA 3 watt
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bright-MXDL...AA-Battery-Torch-With-Clip-SACA-/371034736235

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MXDL-3W-LED...AA-Battery-Torch-With-Clip-SAUS-/360895544473

The one I carry has seen so much use, most all of the black anodizing is wore off - from carrying it for YEARS. Dead reliable. Handier than a headlight. always on my hip pocket.










.


----------

